# BrettaLee & GloryB's agility runs (video)



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

This is Bretta, I never thought she'd take the off course (panel jump before the teeter was WRONG  ).

IMG_2802 - YouTube

Glory B, doing well (no off course like Bretta did  ) until she saw the tunnel while completing the weaves to pulled out! And her 'new' thing of showing me she would PREFER to not do the table and run to something else. Interesting that Bretta did the same thing for a few months at about the same age with the table....


IMG_2803 - YouTube

Hey, day before they both got first place in some of their runs !


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

It looks fun. Now I do have a question, when you are running the course do you always stay that far away from the dog? We were taught to kinda stay on top of them and point to what they are to do immediately..almost like guiding them in? I'm guessing that they probably know what you want them to do, but sometimes they get there own ideas. We were learning the chute and mine decided that the A frame was much more fun and went up and down it like 10x, in fact she would have stayed there doing that the whole class


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Cool, love the excited barking before starting then your screetch later in the first one.
I guess that was the "off course"


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

llombardo said:


> It looks fun. Now I do have a question, when you are running the course do you always stay that far away from the dog? We were taught to kinda stay on top of them and point to what they are to do immediately..almost like guiding them in? I'm guessing that they probably know what you want them to do, but sometimes they get there own ideas. We were learning the chute and mine decided that the A frame was much more fun and went up and down it like 10x, in fact she would have stayed there doing that the whole class


Great question!!!!!! :thumbup:

Since agility is about speed AND doing the right thing at the right time... and I can NOT run as fast as my dogs...... learning how to get distance from your dog so they can run (and you don't have to keep up) is definitely important at times.....

If I only wanted my dog to be right with me it would DEFINITELY slow them down as well as sucking the fun out of it for them. 

This is one of the many reasons most of us go to agility classes forever so WE can learn to teach the distance and skills needed to still get thru the course without having to babysit them. My distance is better for Bretta than Glory (greener dog) but truthfully I wish I could get even further. But both of them tend to knock bars and and be too handler focused. So sometimes if I increase the distance they get so into catching up (whoohoo!!!!) that the importance of keeping their feet up is lost  .

So while if a portion of the course is tight and I need them 'collected' and getting cues, there are almost always other parts of the course that they can run and I want that speed. The other thing is if we want to use a front cross properly (and most of us do not do a front cross correctly), we need to be AHEAD of the dog enough so we can smoothly executer the turn to show the change in direction without being in their way, blocking them, causing them to slow down or jerk around abruptly/suddenly. 

Watch this GSD run... this is my mental picture of what I would like (not what I have though  ) Rev is a smaller GSD and can jump 20" as her measured height, so that smaller frame does make her more 'agile'. You can see how Marisa uses distance to send her dog way OVER THERE so she can run where she needs to and get her front cross in. I really am learning more that front crosses done well are all about our ability to get that distance and sending skill with our dog so we can get where we need to be, while they need to go on where they need to go...


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

Nice runs! I was starting to feel like the only one posting videos Your girls look great. You made that pull into the tunnel look so easy, I have a heck of a time pulling Odin into the close end of tunnels like that!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Great question!!!!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Since agility is about speed AND doing the right thing at the right time... and I can NOT run as fast as my dogs...... learning how to get distance from your dog so they can run (and you don't have to keep up) is definitely important at times.....
> 
> ...


I can agree with the speed. From the first moment I started training my dog in agility I knew I was going to be in trouble with the speed part. I had to start way in front of her, but eventually we kinda evened out. My son can run her full speed. That is when they look their best. The video you posted with Rev is a good video.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Woohoo! Wish we could ask them why they do stuff sometimes. Love seeing the videos of Bretta and Glory. Coming from the perspective of someone who know about nothing when it comes to agility, I can see a lot of similarities and some differences between the two. 

first they move very similarly - Bretta seems more focused and methodical in her work (despite the off course), Glory more free and enthusiastic, her natural grace and flow keeping her honest over the jumps and dog walk. She seems to be smiling through the whole thing, just having a blast! I loved how in the first entry to the weaves, she went a split second too fast, and did a little 'rear-up" hop to make sure she didn't overshoot the first weave. That kind of quick thinking and timing is amazing! 

Love that second video too, gorgeous run! I bet that is completely within your reach with the work you have put into Glory and Bretta to date.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

jocoyn said:


> Cool, love the excited barking before starting *then your screetch later in the first one.*
> *I guess that was the "off course*"


That would be the off course  The screaming never helps but it just 'vomits' out when I see a disaster occuring !!!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

HEY! Video of the dogs! Alright!

They both look great! Nice start line on both of them with a good leadout. And they both are really smooth jumpers. Really enjoyed that!


----------

